# Our culvert oven !!!



## eddienlinda (Jun 15, 2014)

Found an old concrete culvert laying around, and the wheels started turning. An outstanding outdoor oven that performs great.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/14577145116/
and now
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/14700129613/
A pork roast done to perfection.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/14703896885/
We love to re-purpose items.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

That's cool. Did you have any problems with the concrete due to the heat? I've seen some with damage due to the moisture turning to steam and causing little explosions.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

looks delicious, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you "burn it up" before you turned it into an oven? concrete can go BOOM if it has water/air pockets.

Tasty looking meal.


----------



## eddienlinda (Jun 15, 2014)

The oven was fired 4 times before attempting to cook in it. Each firing was done with a little more heat than the one before. It was cleaned with a wire brush to rid it of any loose concrete each time. None after the second firing. Culverts are reinforced with rebar, and metal lath, so I am quite confident it will last for a long time. I know where there are several of these with some being twice the size, and three times as heavy.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, that's cool and looks darned tasty too! Welcome to the forum eddienlinda.http://www.preparedsociety.com/members/eddienlinda


----------

